# Bosch 1617EVSPK Switch problems



## grb336 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a 2.25hp router pack either a Bosch1617evspk, Milwaukee 5616-24 or the PC 893PK.
I've read numerous complaints on the switch failing for the Bosch 1617 unit. Have they addressed the problem in their design? 
thx


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello N/A. It seems as though they may have an inherit problem with switches. There is a number of people who have talked about it here. I would write the factory and ask them. and how long they will stand behind it. They need to sell them with the problems with sales lately. Have you checked out other routers, or are you a Bosch believer. I am the same way with certain things. Please add your name and where you live, so we may be able to help better!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The correct information is that the switch problem was solved over a year ago. Bosch stands behind their products 100%, and if you have a switch fail they will give you a new switch at no charge. Bosch goes beyond the warranty in helping people. Read some posts here and you will see.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

grb336 said:


> I'm looking at buying a 2.25hp router pack either a Bosch1617evspk, Milwaukee 5616-24 or the PC 893PK.
> I've read numerous complaints on the switch failing for the Bosch 1617 unit. Have they addressed the problem in their design?
> thx


grb336,

I contacted Bosch who informed me that they've determined that defective switches were installed in routers manufactured during 2005 - more specifically, prior to May, 2005. Serial numbers beginning with "585" and later have the new switch ("5" being the year of manufacture)

Joe


----------



## grb336 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Knowing that Bosch fixed their switch problem and that they stand behind everything is a big help.


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

I was just using my Bosch 1617EVS with the Bosch edge guide in the plunge base, and the spot in the housing where the edge guide fits into the plunge base cracked open on one side after tightening the thumb screw with my fingers! Aren't these bases made out of Mg alloy? Honestly, I don't think I'm all that strong. 

Anyway, customer service is definitely closed now and I'll have to take care of this tomorrow while I'm on lunch at work. What all do I need to bring with me besides the serial number? I think I'd get some odd looks at work if I bring my router kit to work at a software company.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

wathman said:


> Aren't these bases made out of Mg alloy?


They used to be. My recent one is made in China and is not magnesium.


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

Just a quick update on my cracked plunge base problem: called customer service and they gave me contact info for the regional service center. Other than accidentally referring to me as "ma'am," it went smoothly. Granted it is early, and I guess the CSR guy hasn't had his coffee yet. I'll have to mail my plunge base to their IL center with a receipt copy and description of my problem. If everything checks out, he said they'll replace under warranty. It would have been nice if they had picked up the tab on return shipping, but I can see how that would quickly get expensive, and they can't just go about sending plunge bases to everyone who just claims theirs is broken either. Overall pretty good service though I'd still rather not have my tool break in the first place 

Bill, I didn't know that, I had assumed all the routers in that price range would be using magnesium alloy. I know the comperable Ridgid model I was looking at clearly advertised the fact that they still build theirs out of Mg. If they just had an accessory lineup comperable to Bosch, and a few more years momentum in the router market, I probably would have gone with Ridgid.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

When you come to it, the issue here is not materials, but quality of material and quality of manufacturing. Magnesium is lighter, but GOOD aluminum is stronger. 

From a manufacturing standpoint, aluminum allows more profit, as it is cheaper, and makes it easier to cut corners on quality. In manufacturing, it is often more profitable to cut quality on a thousand units and just bear the costs of a few failures.


----------



## Tonto (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Gary,
I bought the Bosch1617evspk a couple of years ago and I have had no problems. In fact I liked it so much that I bought another one with a fixed base to leave in my router table.
It pays to do your homework. Good luck with your decision.

Don


----------



## DougA (Jan 30, 2008)

Rutabagared said:


> grb336,
> 
> I contacted Bosch who informed me that they've determined that defective switches were installed in routers manufactured during 2005 - more specifically, prior to May, 2005. Serial numbers beginning with "585" and later have the new switch ("5" being the year of manufacture)
> 
> Joe


I have a 1617evs, serial 691 041924, purchased early 2008, that the switch just failed on.
If this is the "new" switch, it isn't any better than before.


----------

